
15 Extremely Actionable Lead Generation Strategies (That Work Fast) - growthmarketer
https://triggerbee.com/blog/lead-generation-strategies/
======
growthmarketer
If lead generation was easy, it wouldn't be voted as one of the biggest
challenge businesses face today.

Imagine if you could make a quick tweak to your lead generation strategy and
instantly see a boost in your conversion rate?

Now, imagine if there were 15 of these strategies…

...and each one of them would help you fill up your sales pipeline, get more
free trials, close more deals and increase your newsletter subscribers?

Well, lucky for you, you don't need to use your imagination for that.

Because that's exactly what you can read about in this post:

15 actionable lead generation methods and strategies that work in 2018, and
that is simple enough for anyone to implement today.

------
martechguru
these tips are way too focused on a strategy that has content marketing as a
foundation. unless you actually create content regularly, there are only 2
tips that are actionable.

------
svgrowth
great stuff.

